# Two in the nest and one on the way



## ShootingStar (Nov 23, 2010)

Litter #1 is Soot (e/e?) x Coal (a/a). They're one week old today. She had 3 does and 7 bucks, all dark-eyed. The "keepers" are one marked Black doe, one marked RY(?) doe, one marked RY(?) buck, and one mystery buck. The RY doe has a band and a face marking; the RY buck just has a face marking.

















Mystery pup-- ideas on color? He's gray at first glance, but sometimes I can see brown tones, especially on the neck/shoulders.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Parents are petshop, so no clues to recessives there. Looks like they're both S/s, though, and momma Soot is probably a/a (didn't see any Agouti in this litter, but plenty of Black).

Litter #2 is Cowlick (s/s lgh/lgh sa/sa) x Coal (a/a S/s?). Born yesterday, so no color yet, but they're all dark-eyed. Looks like 3 bucks and 8 does. One of the does was a runt and died during the night.









Litter #3 is Creamsicle (e/e? s/s) x Benjy (c/c?? sa/sa), and should be due any day now. Who knows what'll be in this one! Benjy is visually PEW, but no idea genetically, other than the satin.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

The grayish one looks like one of my blues d/d that are also e/e. So he is probably a/a -d/d -e/e which would mean that mom and dad are both carriers of Blue or D/d. They actual color for the genotype is nonstandard. Still makes a cute mousy though  I'd love to see a picture of Cowlick!


----------

